# where are you going next season?



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

anyone plan to travel out of state to do any hunting? i am trying to set up a hunt in arkansas. also, like usual i go to oklahoma and nebraska. would like to go out and see them guys at pauls pond!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Canada again. And were talking about doing either Texas or Argentina.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Well I'll be moving to ND next year for college and along with that I'll probally be going up to Sask. again. Still have a trip planned to Wyo. this month so my season isn't over yet.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

We were planning on going to Canada but I got a whiskey ticket and those liberals won't let me in!!! Guess I'll be stayin in good ole NoDak!

If you're going to NDSU let me know and get in on a hunt with us.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I got a whiskey ticket and those liberals won't let me in!!!


Have you tried?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If you mean run across the border. NOPE haha

I thought you can't get in if you have one??


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I called ahead, and the [email protected] (not candians but maybe) said I was not welcome. Well I was having fun with a buddy back from Marines and thought I was fine to drive home. Now I can't have a fun hunt in Canada.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

they will let you in they just want you to pay more money my cousin went through the same thing they will let you in


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm for sure planning on Minnesota. That is the new North Dakota for ducks and geese.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

TANATA said:


> I called ahead, and the [email protected] (not candians but maybe) said I was not welcome. Well I was having fun with a buddy back from Marines and thought I was fine to drive home. Now I can't have a fun hunt in Canada.


It's their fault because you got a DUI???? :eyeroll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Canada and Montana...


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ken you took the words outta my mouth


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

KEN W said:


> TANATA said:
> 
> 
> > I called ahead, and the [email protected] (not candians but maybe) said I was not welcome. Well I was having fun with a buddy back from Marines and thought I was fine to drive home. Now I can't have a fun hunt in Canada.
> ...


It's ironic that that's the epitome of the stereotype towards liberalism.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Ill be honest, i don't need to go anywhere else besides ND!!!!! But if i did have the money, id give ole canada a shot


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> I'm for sure planning on Minnesota. That is the new North Dakota for ducks and geese.


I'm coming with b/c I heard it's just nuts over there now. dd:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If being a liberal means toughening our DUI laws.....I'm all for it.Good for Canada.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I was speaking more along the lines of blaming other people for your own actions.


----------



## jeffinwestfargo (May 5, 2007)

I just drove to Alabama last week for a deer hunt. The fields and skies around Nevada, Missouri (north of Kansas City) were black for miles with thousands of canadian geese. It's only an 9 hour drive from Fargo.

Once I got past Little Rock, Arkansas and through Stuttgart the ducks, canadians, and snows were everywhere. But make sure you know exactly where you want to hunt, and choose public land. Land owners down there are NOT as inviting as ND landowners.

I hunted deer in Demopolis, Alabama. I talked to the local duck hunters down there and the wood ducks are everywhere in mid-January. You can hunt along the river or on the many acres of public land just 5 minutes outside of town. I will be heading back to Demopolis next year for another deer hunt. And I will definitely be taking a couple of extra days to shoot some wood ducks.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

To your state twice in the fall, maine in january, and alot of trips all over home state of minny. It will be a bummer though next year when they put tougher restrictions on bluebills. I hunt a lake in the fall that holds over 10,000 divers for more then a month. Across the highway from winnie where the 5000 to 10000 died this year


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> I was speaking more along the lines of blaming other people for your own actions.


OMG. Blaming them?? Saying someone can't come in the country cause they drove home after beer and got stopped for pipes is lame. Who said I blamed them. I just think it's crazy that I can't go in for that. I work with a kid that just got a DUI after 2 beers!? I don't think anyone on here has even got a buzz off 2 beers since they were in junior high. So sorry to bring something up.


----------



## Northern Hunter (Jan 16, 2008)

RAINY RIVER


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I just think it's crazy that I can't go in for that.


check this out.

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/visit/faq- ... .asp#note4


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Minnesnooowta. Rochester for some late season geese with the cousin... If the school loans can hold out that long dd:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Some day i will be fortunate enough to live in Nodak, someday, still talkin her into it...


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I just found out that BC has a spring hunt for snows and ross geese in the fraser valley. During that season they also have a resident Canada goose hunt for 10 days. Looks like I am heading west at the end of Feb. for 5/day honkers and 10/day snow and ross. This will be my first time hunting anywhere as a non-resident.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Im staying in Good Ole SD

PRAYING FOR RAIN!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

TANATA said:


> Bucky Goldstein said:
> 
> 
> > I was speaking more along the lines of blaming other people for your own actions.
> ...


Tanata dont worry about no one on here is perfect. You still can get into canada, you just have to go to the dmv and get a form to fill out an pay some money. you send the form in and you get a return form that you bring with you. A couple of guys i knw are in the same situation, its all good!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I heard somewhere that it takes up to a year to get the paper work all squared away. Ouch if that's true. We got a good spot with free guiding pretty much too. :eyeroll:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

its way less than that i heard 3 months, i would check it out you dont want to miss out on somthing like that if you have the chance. Good Luck!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nahh Tanata you can't get in!! 8)

Looks like we are going without you. Maybe if you called some of us for a ride you woulden't be in that sticky situation!

As for me I say loud pipes save lives, thats on my Harley, as for loud pipes on a truck it says. I am a hick, I drink and drive!~ :lol:


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Sask Canada, Nebraska and Iowa, no ND this year.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Maryland and Montana


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Canada


----------

